# Primary Schools in Toronto



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi there everyone. Looking to visit some primary schools in Toronto for my son who is 6. Is there a site where I can find out about them? Are they inspected like in the UK and if so, how do I find out if they are a good school to approach? Does anyone have any first hand experience of primary schools in Toronto? All advice most welcome. Thanks. Patrick's Mummy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Patricks Mummy said:


> Hi there everyone. Looking to visit some primary schools in Toronto for my son who is 6. Is there a site where I can find out about them? Are they inspected like in the UK and if so, how do I find out if they are a good school to approach? Does anyone have any first hand experience of primary schools in Toronto? All advice most welcome. Thanks. Patrick's Mummy


Whereabouts in Toronto are you/do you plan to live? You cannot transport your child out of his catchment area unless you're prepared to go private.


----------



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Schools in Toronto*



Auld Yin said:


> Whereabouts in Toronto are you/do you plan to live? You cannot transport your child out of his catchment area unless you're prepared to go private.


We don't know yet but the job is likely to be in Downsview. I have found out that there are some 550 schools in Toronto which is staggering. So my theory was find a good school (many seem to be way below the state average) and then rent a house nearby but I have just be told that it's quite hard to find that many houses to rent in Canada - more people buy than rent. UGH. Any ideas?

Many thanks

Patricks Mummy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Patricks Mummy said:


> We don't know yet but the job is likely to be in Downsview. I have found out that there are some 550 schools in Toronto which is staggering. So my theory was find a good school (many seem to be way below the state average) and then rent a house nearby but I have just be told that it's quite hard to find that many houses to rent in Canada - more people buy than rent. UGH. Any ideas?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Patricks Mummy


Firstly, I don't think you are going to want to live in Downsview. Unfortunately in the past few years it has become an area with an unsavoury reputation because of gangs and plenty of gun/drug activities. There are parts of the area that are okay so you'd have to be very selective, but I would recommend you stay away from it from a living perspective.
A couple of questions if I may. 1) will you/spouse be driving to work if it"s Downsview? 2) What do you consider an acceptable commuting time? 3) How much do you expect to pay to rent and how much space do you require?

As far as renting is concerned there are many apartments available for rent in Toronto. Brits often call homes 'houses' when they mean apartments. If you mean a house, there are not as many as apartments, but they are definately available.
If you have any further questions, just fire away and I'll try to answer for you.


----------



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Avoiding the gang land!*



Auld Yin said:


> Firstly, I don't think you are going to want to live in Downsview. Unfortunately in the past few years it has become an area with an unsavoury reputation because of gangs and plenty of gun/drug activities. There are parts of the area that are okay so you'd have to be very selective, but I would recommend you stay away from it from a living perspective.
> A couple of questions if I may. 1) will you/spouse be driving to work if it"s Downsview? 2) What do you consider an acceptable commuting time? 3) How much do you expect to pay to rent and how much space do you require?
> 
> As far as renting is concerned there are many apartments available for rent in Toronto. Brits often call homes 'houses' when they mean apartments. If you mean a house, there are not as many as apartments, but they are definately available.
> If you have any further questions, just fire away and I'll try to answer for you.



Thank you for the information on Downsview. My husband could commute but realistically he wouldn't want to travel for more than half an hour. I don't know if we'll have a car - and if we do - I might need it more than him. I guess I should work on the basis that he'll be using public transport.

I think we'd look at apartments but I'd like a garden and I am seriously scared of hights. So can you tell me which are the good areas to aim for and then I can look at which schools are in those? I have spotted a couple of schools - maybe you could tell me if they are in nice areas. Obviously I don't know if we could find a place to live in them but it would be something to work on.

The school's I've identified so far are: Cottingham Junior on Birch Avenue, M4 V1E3
Crestview Public School, Seneca Hill Drive, M2 J2w3
Seneca Hill Public School - same address
Montrose Junior Public School, Montrose Avenue, M6G3G

Thanks in advance with all this help.

Patricks Mummy


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi a lot o people live out side toronto due to the housing cost it can be expensive.canadains are not bothed by the commute my friend lives 2hr away he drives 40 min then gets on the gotrain to downtown.you will deff need a car it is to spresd out to try to get around with out one saying that the ttc (public transport)is way better than over here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> hi a lot o people live out side toronto due to the housing cost it can be expensive.canadains are not bothed by the commute my friend lives 2hr away he drives 40 min then gets on the gotrain to downtown.you will deff need a car it is to spresd out to try to get around with out one saying that the ttc (public transport)is way better than over here.


A two hour commute means he lives far out of the city. I live in a small town just outside Toronto in a very nice neighbourhood, 10 minutes from the train which takes 40 minutes into the city. If you live in the city proper you can manage quite well without a can. The transit system, subway/bus/streetcar, works very well. There are many super areas within the city but housing costs, as in most large cities, are higher both for purchase and rent.


----------



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> A two hour commute means he lives far out of the city. I live in a small town just outside Toronto in a very nice neighbourhood, 10 minutes from the train which takes 40 minutes into the city. If you live in the city proper you can manage quite well without a can. The transit system, subway/bus/streetcar, works very well. There are many super areas within the city but housing costs, as in most large cities, are higher both for purchase and rent.


Thanks for this. Which areas are deemed good rather than vvv expensive?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Patricks Mummy said:


> Thank you for the information on Downsview. My husband could commute but realistically he wouldn't want to travel for more than half an hour. I don't know if we'll have a car - and if we do - I might need it more than him. I guess I should work on the basis that he'll be using public transport.
> 
> I think we'd look at apartments but I'd like a garden and I am seriously scared of hights. So can you tell me which are the good areas to aim for and then I can look at which schools are in those? I have spotted a couple of schools - maybe you could tell me if they are in nice areas. Obviously I don't know if we could find a place to live in them but it would be something to work on.
> 
> ...


Okay, of the four schools you mentioned Cottingham and Montrose are in the City of Toronto and a long journew by public transit to Downsview, while Crestview and Seneca are in the City of North York and probably a lot closer to where your husband would be working. The first two are in good working-class areas while the Seneca addresses wouldn't excite me too much. 
With your fear of heights it looks like you're needing to rent a house or a townhouse. My advice would be to check out your husband's workplace location and go out from there in all directions by public transit until you find an area/housing that you like. May I ask, have you done a reccie?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Patricks Mummy said:


> Thanks for this. Which areas are deemed good rather than vvv expensive?


It would help if I had some idea of what you deem is an acceptable/maximum rent you would like to pay.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To give you an idea of Toronto neighbourhoods the following website is very good.
boldts.net - Welcome!


----------



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Okay, of the four schools you mentioned Cottingham and Montrose are in the City of Toronto and a long journew by public transit to Downsview, while Crestview and Seneca are in the City of North York and probably a lot closer to where your husband would be working. The first two are in good working-class areas while the Seneca addresses wouldn't excite me too much.
> With your fear of heights it looks like you're needing to rent a house or a townhouse. My advice would be to check out your husband's workplace location and go out from there in all directions by public transit until you find an area/housing that you like. May I ask, have you done a reccie?


Not done a reccie yet but planning to be in Toronto for a fleeting visit next month but if we do get the green light then I think hubby gets the services of a relocation specialist. I just wanted to get a head start so I can channel their activities.

I guess I really won't know what we're talking about until we see it in the flesh.


----------



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

*housing in Toronto*



Auld Yin said:


> It would help if I had some idea of what you deem is an acceptable/maximum rent you would like to pay.


I guess we're looking for a three bed place - ideally with a garden - ideal rent would be under £1400 per month.

Any good property rental websites I should check out?

Thanks


----------



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Where to live in Toronto*



Auld Yin said:


> To give you an idea of Toronto neighbourhoods the following website is very good.
> boldts.net - Welcome!


Thanks for this - I'll check it out.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Patricks Mummy said:


> I guess we're looking for a three bed place - ideally with a garden - ideal rent would be under £1400 per month.
> 
> Any good property rental websites I should check out?
> 
> Thanks


Just to confirm you mean 1400 POUNDS and not DOLLARS. There is considerable difference.


----------



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Just to confirm you mean 1400 POUNDS and not DOLLARS. There is considerable difference.


Yes, we're talking £ sterling


----------

